# It's official!!! 5d Mark III @ dpreview



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canoneos5dmarkiii


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 1, 2012)

Om nom nom


----------



## zcar21 (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally, as of today i'm saving for a mark II.:meh:


----------



## banderson (Mar 2, 2012)

zcar21 said:
			
		

> Finally, as of today i'm saving for a mark II.:meh:



I feel ya lol I got an email from b&h and my initial thought was exactly that lol


----------



## JustinZ850 (Mar 2, 2012)

I like the specs, but my true opinion will wait for sample shots from people reviewing it.  I would of been in the backorder/preorder line if it was 3k or less, but at 3.5k I think the 7D will pair up well with the 5DII since I'm passing my 50D off to the girlfriend.


----------



## banderson (Mar 2, 2012)

JustinZ850 said:
			
		

> I like the specs, but my true opinion will wait for sample shots from people reviewing it.  I would of been in the backorder/preorder line if it was 3k or less, but at 3.5k I think the 7D will pair up well with the 5DII since I'm passing my 50D off to the girlfriend.



Yup. Waiting for the day my 7d becomes my second cam.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the next few months worth of real-world assessment and review by real users and not just vendors.

That new 600EX-RT Speedlite is looking really interesting too.  Can't wait to see how that plays out in real-world testing.  It's long overdue that speedlights adopted radio communication and dumped that pre-flash line of sight nonsense.  This is a great step forward.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 2, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to the next few months worth of real-world assessment and review by real users and not just vendors.
> 
> That new 600EX-RT Speedlite is looking really interesting too.  Can't wait to see how that plays out in real-world testing.  It's long overdue that speedlights adopted radio communication and dumped that pre-flash line of sight nonsense.  This is a great step forward.



I'd like to see the final word on the d800 vs this


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Mar 2, 2012)

Sample images look good.  Especially at high ISOs

?????EOS 5D Mark III?Sample Images & Movies


----------



## chuasam (Mar 2, 2012)

I kinda feel that the 5D MkIII is the camera that the D800 should have been.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Mar 2, 2012)

chuasam said:


> I kinda feel that the 5D MkIII is the camera that the D800 should have been.



Exactly this....  Exactly what I'm looking for in an upgrade.  But I'm a Nikon shooter and I'm not willing to switch over.  I might just want until the next release then


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 2, 2012)

Not familiar with Canon products. So what's the big wow about the MIII vs MII other than improved ISO and AF?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 2, 2012)

chuasam said:


> I kinda feel that the 5D MkIII is the camera that the D800 should have been.


And it's funny, the D800 is what alot of Canon shooters wish the 5D3 was......


I dunno...I'll know within the next week if i'll be getting one. If I switch, it will be all or nothing. EOS 1V, 5DIII, 24 f/1.4L, and the 50 f/1.4. That will cover 90% of my photographic needs pro/pleasure. I'll rent the rest of it when need be.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 2, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> Not familiar with Canon products. So what's the big wow about the MIII vs MII other than improved ISO and AF?


it now has a rain coat


----------



## mishele (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## pgriz (Mar 2, 2012)

Checked the pennies in the penny jar...  not enough.  Anyway, after spending almost 30 years on the bleeding-edge of hi-tech, I'll let the early adopters work the bugs out, and let production ramp up...  Then a version 2 upgrade will hit the sweet spot just right.  Besides, it's the photographer, not the equipment, right?  (yeah, right )


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2012)

More Focus points and more "cross-type" at that...a reasonable number of pixles  what else? It's an exciting year for new tech!


----------



## Scuba (Mar 2, 2012)

I will wait to see test shots and reviews to make the final opinion but from the sounds of it canon listened and upgraded the things that needed it and left the mp count alone. I can't afford one anyways but I would also wait for the early adopters to go crazy with it then think about upgrading.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah what Trever said, great year for tech.  Will this one crush the D800? Will this cam be so awesome I'll switch to Canon? 

Great resale value (cheap rent) on the lenses I own.... hmmmmm


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 2, 2012)

This is pretty much everything I hoped for spec wise.  I'm going to wait until next year when the prices drop a bit but I will be getting one of these.  This might trump getting the new 24-70 this fall actually.


----------



## oneguywithacamera (Mar 2, 2012)

> So what's the big wow about the MIII vs MII other than improved ISO and AF?



Exactly. I'll have to see some real world testing to see an image quality difference vs the MII. For only a 1.2MP jump it'd have to be pretty remarkable IQ to upgrade for commercial work. I rarely shoot at high ISO and the MII is plenty good for me. I kind of envy the AF though, but that alone isn't worth the entry price the first round. When it drops below $3k we'll see.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 2, 2012)

I have to suspect some of the AF performance issues with the MII have been improved. And i do shoot in challenged ISO, thats what I was hoping would be improved in the D800.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you Canon!   This is the perfect wedding camera!  Once I buy this, I will be a proud Canon user.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Thank you Canon!   This is the perfect wedding camera!  Once I buy this, I will be a proud Canon user.



Yeah hope they sell it at bestbuy and include a bestbuy exclusive "5 tips to shooting a wedding" pamphlet!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll wait to see Derrels review.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'll wait to see Derrels review.



LOL.. you are the master of 1 sentence funny comment.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2012)

true dat


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wait to see Derrels review.
> ...



It's funny because it's true.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 2, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'll wait to see Derrels review.


Funny you should say that, Derrel's early words on the subject really solidified my decision to upgrade...



Derrel said:


> Canon has long been faulted for its sub-par AEB  options, and this continues the tradition of idiotic choices made at  Canon HQ. I am really surprised that there is not a choice of full EV  bracketing steps....I mean, sheesh...have they ever heard of HDR over  there? This is not some "physical" design parameter, but merely a simple  software design choice...one that many users are not going to be happy  with.
> 
> *Some of the other specs on the just announced 5D-III sound pretty sweet  though...color-aware light metering, vastly updated AF system,  etc*.



I'd like to see him with one in hand to really put it to the test, though!

As for the AEB thing in the other post I suspect there will be a magic lantern or firmware fix to address that-provided people speak up!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2012)

I think that AEB 'problem' was a simple misunderstanding by the OP.  The specs say "in 1/2 or 1/3 increments"....he thought that excluded full stops.  I think it simply means the scale can be set to 1/2 or 1/3 increments, just like the main exposure meter/scale.


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 2, 2012)

DigitalRev just did a quick youtube intro to this cam at the Canon press conference.






Kai claims ISO12800 is better than 6400 on the 5D II.  That's the spec I was hoping for, and it looks like Canon has delivered.  Between that and an autofocus system finally worthy of a pro body, I'll definitely be upgrading this year.  (gotta start saving though!)

I'm curious about the in camera HDR mode as well.  If it produces HDR RAW files from multiple exposures I will be very happy, but it's not clear from the literature so far.  If all it does is jpg output then it will be nearly useless...


----------



## Knawx (Mar 2, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> DigitalRev just did a quick youtube intro to this cam at the Canon press conference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got mine pre-ordered. Very excited as this will be my first Full Frame Body 

Also, from what I understand the camera does indeed process HDR right on the camera with 5 Pre Sets to choose from, or you can choose to process the photos later during post.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 2, 2012)

Can we get this thread and the other one combined?


----------



## poker_jake (Mar 2, 2012)

Just pre ordered it plus a couple lenses and 430exii, can't wait.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I have to suspect some of the AF performance issues with the MII have been improved. And i do shoot in challenged ISO, thats what I was hoping would be improved in the D800.



The EOS 5D Mark IIIs 22.3 Megapixel full-frame sensor makes it the  highest resolution camera in Canons EOS DSLR range and it incorporates  the 61-point autofocus system seen in the flagship EOS-1D X model.


----------



## spotter (Mar 2, 2012)

For me its the wireless network capabilities.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2012)

spotter said:


> For me its the wireless network capabilities.


I haven't seen that in the specs....

please explain.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 2, 2012)

Pre-ordered as well. New sensor, better high ISO, better weather sealing, and better AF? I'm in. I'll be able to remove the focusing flashlight from my camera bag hopefully.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2012)

I can finally stop blasting people with my flash just to focus.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 2, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> spotter said:
> 
> 
> > For me its the wireless network capabilities.
> ...



In DP review, they talked about wireless working with their newly announced 600-series flash.  Don't know if that means that the 580 and 430 flashes are now orphans...?


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 2, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > spotter said:
> ...



They're also releasing a standalone radio receiver for this system that will accommodate all the old eTTL flashes.


I read something about an add on accessory that was for wireless file transfer as well, not wireless flash.  Not sure about the details on that though..


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > spotter said:
> ...



Are you talking about the camera working wirelessly with the new flash?  I was wondering about that, but haven't seen anything mentioning it.  

I've read a bit about the new flash, and how it will work wirelessly (also the new ST-E3-RT).  It will still work with 580 & 430 units, but only in the old optical communication mode.  For the new radio mode, you'll need the new flash (on both ends).  Maybe they will come out with an add-on radio receiver for existing 580/430 units.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2012)

> They're also releasing a standalone radio receiver for this system that will accommodate all the old eTTL flashes.


Link please...I'd like to read about that.


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 2, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> > They're also releasing a standalone radio receiver for this system that will accommodate all the old eTTL flashes.
> 
> 
> Link please...I'd like to read about that.



My mistake.... it wasn't a receiver.  It's a transmitter so that the new 600EX will work with older bodies..   sad story :/


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, that's the new ST-E3-RT.  

But I still think that Canon users will be screaming for a radio receiver unit that can be added to a 580 or 430.  Maybe a 3rd party will reverse engineer the new flash and give us something.  It would basically do the same thing as the Radio Popper.


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 2, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Yes, that's the new ST-E3-RT.
> 
> But I still think that Canon users will be screaming for a radio receiver unit that can be added to a 580 or 430.  Maybe a 3rd party will reverse engineer the new flash and give us something.  It would basically do the same thing as the Radio Popper.



Exactly....  if Canon doesn't release one, someone else will.


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's the new ST-E3-RT.
> ...



Pocket Wizard have been releasing them for a while now  
That said I'm glad to see Canon finally waking up to the fact that radio is far far better than line of sight light pulses! 


As for the 5DMIII - it sounds like a very very attractive purchase - though considering its specifications I wonder what Canon will do with the 7DMII (if we get one). Myself I'll probably wait and let the 5D prices drop further and snap one up - if the angle of view is agreeable then the 5DMIII would be an ideal cheaper (ie not 1D price) camera for someone shooting action wanting fullframe.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 2, 2012)

It looks nice but over priced would ye say


----------



## Buckster (Mar 2, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's the new ST-E3-RT.
> ...


Yongnuo seems a likely candidate.  They're really starting to accelerate on this sort of thing, with the popularity of their products bringing in dollars that make it possible.  Their reverse engineered answer to the 580EXII is nothing short of amazing, IMHO, and they've been doing radio triggers for quite a while already too.  Seems like a natural progression for them to jump all over this as soon as possible and pop out with an alternative that costs far, far less than the brand name units.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 2, 2012)

I am gonna wait a bit, but I am interested in upgrading to the MkIII. 
I'd sell the MkII. I have no real need for a backup body, beyond my Xsi.

Like others have said, I won't jump on this right away. I'll wait to see how it plays out, learn of any issues and what not, then decided.
It's not a need, more of an I'd "Like" one.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2012)

jaomul said:


> It looks nice but over priced would ye say



Explain why it is overpriced?  There is a reason why they sell consumer DSLR and Pro DSLR.  5DIII is in the middle between consumer and PRO.  I dont think it is overpriced at all.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 2, 2012)

Because now the entry price for a canon full frame is 1000 euro more expensive than it was.  No doubt the tech is better but its still their entry ff


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 2, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Because now the entry price for a canon full frame is 1000 euro more expensive than it was.  No doubt the tech is better but its still their entry ff



They're still going to sell the 5D MkII..  so that will be the entry level.

The 5D MkIII still seems to be the most camera you can get at it's price point.  (Unless you really crave 36mpixel for whatever reason)  So I agree, I don't really think it's overpriced.


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2012)

Canon ALWAYS give a high recommended price which only remains valid during the very earliest and last days of a products life cycle (and at any point when stock runs critically low during its life cycle). It's annoying, but prices will come down provided that the market remains stable (if Dollar or £ values to the Yen make big changes that will of course affect how the prices level out in the market).



analog.universe said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Because now the entry price for a canon full frame is 1000 euro more expensive than it was.  No doubt the tech is better but its still their entry ff
> ...



Are you sure of that? 
Normally when a new model comes out that's it for the old one - Canon stop producing it and the new one takes the old ones place in the market (normally at the same price band after its settled in the market, though if Canon want they can raise the price bracket - the 70-200mm f2.8 IS L MII did this)


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> Canon ALWAYS give a high recommended price which only remains valid during the very earliest and last days of a products life cycle (and at any point when stock runs critically low during its life cycle). It's annoying, but prices will come down provided that the market remains stable (if Dollar or £ values to the Yen make big changes that will of course affect how the prices level out in the market).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that I'm "sure", no.  I heard it on YouTube this morning in one of the initial "hands on" videos.   It seemed plausible, but, considering the source, take it or leave it I suppose...


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 2, 2012)

They did sell the 50D and 60D side by side for a while... and they still the T2i and T3i side by side...  so who knows?


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd be very surprised - however many might say that the 5DMII second hand or refurbished will be the entry level model for many and since there is still 5D stock hanging around in the second hand market the 5DMII market for second hand should remain pretty strong for a good while (esp once the 5DMIII price comes down and more people consider adapting to it - and honestly for its improved AF features I can imagine that its a pretty attractive prospect for an upgrade).


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> They did sell the 50D and 60D side by side for a while... and they still the T2i and T3i side by side...  so who knows?



That was a slightly special case in that the 50D line had ended - the 60D (aside from name) was not the successor of the 50D (that was the place of the 7D). Further they might have stopped 50D production and it was simply shelf stock that was taking time to clear from the market.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 2, 2012)

I  don't want a 36mp other brand. I asked what ye thought and if you don't think its expensive good. Id doubt the mark II will be around to long once the III  is on the shelves. Will look at it when the price drops if the reviews are favourable


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2012)

5D was over $3000 too.  It will do down to $2500.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Thank you Canon!   This is the perfect wedding camera!  Once I buy this, I will be a proud Canon user.



Schwettylens, are you currently an ashamed Canon user??


Specs on it look good. Lotsa' technology in it. Price is too high for many people though...that extra $500 to $1,000 (depending on how one sees the other options) is gonna cost Canon some sales.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah.. every time I shoot low light I always get mad at my self why I keep buying more Canon lenses and not just make the switch.  Hopefully 5D III will fix this problem.  Unfortunately I wont have one for another year or so.

I am pretty sure when 5D first came out it was at $3500.  Same thing with 5D II.


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds like someone needs to buy some lighting gear


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> Sounds like someone needs to buy some lighting gear



Who is going to carry my lighting gear?  .  Trying to keep it simple.  2 off camera flash is the most I will do right now for group shots and dance floor shots.  You will start seeing me do some home studio work though.  We just purchased a new house.  I have a room to start a little house studio.


----------



## spotter (Mar 2, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> spotter said:
> 
> 
> > For me its the wireless network capabilities.
> ...



Sorry, its an add-on. Was reading here Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS 5D Mark III
about the Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E7 and its capabilities.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Canon!   This is the perfect wedding camera!  Once I buy this, I will be a proud Canon user.
> ...




$500-$1000 is peanuts in the UK it will be £500 -£1000 i think this is going to knock Nikon for 6


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Yeah.. every time I shoot low light I always get mad at my self why I keep buying more Canon lenses and not just make the switch.  Hopefully 5D III will fix this problem.  Unfortunately I wont have one for another year or so.
> 
> I am pretty sure when 5D first came out it was at $3500.  Same thing with 5D II.



No point switching most of the top wedding togs in the World shoot with the 5Dmk2, there is a Us photog that lives not far from me Crash Taylor he shoots
 5Dmk2
Documentary Nottingham and Derby Wedding Photographer


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone needs to buy some lighting gear
> ...



1 = carries the tripod
1 = carries the flashes
1 = carries the diffuser gear stuff

Life time jobs for your 3 kids and assistance for carrying your gear sorted! Course it might take a few years before they are reliable carriers of gear so till then you'll just have to get another few shoulder bags


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Mar 2, 2012)

This LOOKS like a great camera in so many ways based on specs.. 22MP is the right balance in my opinion. It is weird to see Canon release a camera that screams 'everything a photographer could ever want in a compact body', I kinda wish Nikon had forgotten the studio camera idea and made one of these babies! As I say.. (this is a Nikon fanboy saying this aswell), if you said to me Canon 5D Mark III or Nikon D800? I would pick the 5D this time round.


----------



## APHPHOTO (Mar 2, 2012)

Is it me or is the new D-800 not the camera everyone was hoping for. I dont hear many positive views on it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not excited at all about the D800 either.. Aside from 36MP (which...w/e....) it offers surprisingly little over the existing D700. I'm more excited about the 5D3 considering i'm about ||this close|| to buying a 1V.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 2, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.. every time I shoot low light I always get mad at my self why I keep buying more Canon lenses and not just make the switch.  Hopefully 5D III will fix this problem.  Unfortunately I wont have one for another year or so.I am pretty sure when 5D first came out it was at $3500.  Same thing with 5D II.
> ...


Why would there be no point to switching? I'm sure that photog will upgrade to the mark 3 so I'm not seeing your point?


----------



## NE-KID (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's the DigitalRev's YouTube video of the new camera.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnFaIPCU3d8[/video]


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 2, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Canon!   This is the perfect wedding camera!  Once I buy this, I will be a proud Canon user.
> ...



I am with Schwetty on this one... I was NOT a proud 5d2 user. I loved to hate that thing. It became rock solid HATE once I got talked into the 7D.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 2, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.. every time I shoot low light I always get mad at my self why I keep buying more Canon lenses and not just make the switch.  Hopefully 5D III will fix this problem.  Unfortunately I wont have one for another year or so.
> ...



I have to say I have seen several of them changing... Most notably Ghionis recently switched to Nikon. I wonder if this will be a pinch to him now?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 3, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> Can we get this thread and the other one combined?




No, other bent.  No you can't.


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Mar 3, 2012)

Samples...

Flickr: Bert Stephani's Photostream


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think i've seen a _sharp_ example from the 5D3 yet..


----------



## Buckster (Mar 3, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I don't think i've seen a _sharp_ example from the 5D3 yet..


Just looked at Bert Stephani's shots straight out of the camera at full size and they look sharp to me, once you find where in each composition he focussed at f/2.8 that is, causing everything else to go OOF. 

No doubt it would have been more valuable for analysis if he'd shot a couple of f stops more toward lens-optimal and used at least one of those many focus points on her eyes, rather than on the random elbow or dress or whatever, but the sharpness is there, nonetheless.


----------



## Overread (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmm I don't know if those samples are worth considering, they state they are from a beta 5DMIII and that they are straight out jpegs - maybe we are simply seeing the fact that the software wasn't yet giving its best with processing - only they all look rather, well terrible when at fullsize (even compared to say a 7D they just don't look right).
edit: didn't notice that they were all at f2.8 - still looks odd and "dirty" to me in the blurred areas? 

Then again the best results don't tend to appear till the cameras actually in photographers hands in the market


----------



## Buckster (Mar 3, 2012)

Overread said:


> Hmm I don't know if those samples are worth considering, they state they are from a beta 5DMIII and that they are straight out jpegs - maybe we are simply seeing the fact that the software wasn't yet giving its best with processing - only they all look rather, well terrible when at fullsize (even compared to say a 7D they just don't look right).
> edit: didn't notice that they were all at f2.8 - still looks odd and "dirty" to me in the blurred areas?
> 
> Then again the best results don't tend to appear till the cameras actually in photographers hands in the market


Looks like he was really just interested in seeing the different ISO results, as he shot from 100 to 12,800, all in the same conditions.


----------



## Overread (Mar 3, 2012)

You know I honestly totally missed the ISO differences in the shots (ie didn't think to pay attention to them). Checking the ISO100 shot things look much much better and the others are pushing 6500 and higher so that might be where the muddy look is coming from (that mixed with a possibly less than perfected high ISO noise control and sharpening setup).


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 3, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think i've seen a _sharp_ example from the 5D3 yet..
> ...


I'm with Overread on this one, something doesn't look right about them, and at 100%, the 5D3 looks pretty terrible. And I didn't say they were out of focus, it's just what's in focus isn't..really that sharp.

I know they're just jpegs, but this is what I mean, both at 100%:


----------



## Buckster (Mar 3, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Sw1tchFX said:
> ...


In the 5D3 shot, he didn't focus on the eye, so you have to scan the rest of the photo to find the sharp stuff.  Then take into account that he shot it at f/2.8, and you realize why the eye is not in focus.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine's at f/2.8 too, please, show me a 5D mark 3 example that's as sharp and clear as the image on the left. The 5D3 examples make the 5D3 look terrible. Even the High ISO examples, the NR destroys detail.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 3, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Mine's at f/2.8 too


Your FOCUS IS ON THE EYE, so the EYE IS SHARP in yours.  His is NOT focussed on the eye, so the eye is NOT SHARP.  Look down at the dress or the elbow or someplace else in his photo, and you will find the point of focus he actually used, for whatever ridiculous reason.

What part of this don't you get?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2012)

All sizes | 20120302_5D3-test_056 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


All sizes | 20120302_5D3-test_048 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


All sizes | 20120302_5D3-test_010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


First three I looked at at full size. Awful. Even the focused parts look bad. Horrible yellow skin tones. Very low acutance. Surely the camera can do better than what this one guy was able to get out of it.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 4, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Surely the camera can do better than what this one guy was able to get out of it.


Agreed, he was seriously not in proper control of the camera with these shots, so Sw1tchFX's apparent Nikon fanboy "comparison" is ridiculous.


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Mar 4, 2012)

Seem extremely soft to me...


----------



## Buckster (Mar 4, 2012)

RhysPhotograph.me said:


> Seem extremely soft to me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616


Obviously a horrible camera that's completely incapable of making a sharp photo, and every image ever shot with one will suck badly.


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Mar 4, 2012)

Buckster said:


> RhysPhotograph.me said:
> 
> 
> > Seem extremely soft to me...
> ...



Might be good for low res web posting maybe, as to me it looks softer than a 7D...


----------



## poker_jake (Mar 4, 2012)

These photos look great! Can't wait for mine to ship!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 4, 2012)

Until we get some standardized testing (ie, same position, same light, same f/stop, same focus point, same focal length, etc.) we can argue until the cows come home (and probably later) about how "sharp" or "soft" the camera is.  And I don't recall anyone yet posting standardized test photos.  If you know of any, I'd love to have a link.


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2012)

5D Mark III Availability Update & Samples « Canon Rumors

"It&#8217;s also rumored Canon will regulate the price of this camera starting in May. Which means, there will be a certain price point that a retailer cannot go below to sell the camera. This sort of regulation will also make such things advertising &#8220;free&#8221; things to bundle with the camera not allowed. "


Hmm seems if Nikon do it so too will Canon - though at present it seems they are field testing it with just the 5DMIII. On the one hand it does even out the playing field between your bigbox store and your smaller private retailer since the bigger store can't just mass order and lower prices based on mass sales or deals (that is assuming the lowest price limit is still profitable for the smaller time store).

That said this might also mean that lacking the initial shop price war the camera might stay at Canons recommended retail price for a lot longer than expected/in the past. This will, of course, depend on what lower limit they set for the camera, so it it could pan out either way.


----------



## Juice (Mar 25, 2012)

I didn't make the initial batch of pre-orders at B&H, now I supposedly won't get it until April. I wouldn't mind so much, but I sold the 7D to help pay for this, so now I have no camera!

On a similar note, it states that the camera takes SD and CF, can you use both at the same time?


----------

